# Buhnen in Holland



## EgonEcke (7. September 2010)

Hallo,
 ich plane die nächsten Tage mal nach Holland zu fahren, um den Zandern und Barschen nachzustellen.
Ich wollte nur an den Flüssen angeln.
Google Earth nahm ich schon zur Hilfe doch die Gegebenheiten vor Ort sind meistens nicht immer gleich, denn ich suche tiefe Buhnen/Mehrere Buhnen , da ich Uferangler bin.

Welche Ecke sollte ich mir denn mal genauer ansehen?
Von Bonn plane ich 200km zu fahren, also es kann auch weiter entfernt sein. 
Hotspots erwarte ich nicht, doch ein wenig Hilfe denn das ist ja doch eine ganz schöne Strecke. 

Gruss E.


----------



## Jogibär (8. September 2010)

*AW: Buhnen in Holland*

Hallo, 

an der Maas zwischen der belgischen Grenze und Venlo gibt es  keine Strecke, wo es Buhnen gibt. Darüber hinaus wird es schwierig mit deiner angepeilten Reichweite. Ich persönlich habe in der Maas selbst auch noch nicht so viel Glück gehabt. Die Kollegen in dem Threat über die Maas und die Maasplassen würden dir mit Sicherheit was anderees erzählen, aber die fischen auch fast alle vom Boot.#a
 Ich würde daher die Kanäle Julianakanal, Wessem-Neederweert-Kanal, Nordervaart usw. empfehlen und dort unregelmäßige Stellen im Kanalverlauf (Häfen, Schleusen, Brücken, Spundwände, Einmündungen) suchen. 

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Udo561 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Buhnen in Holland*



Jogibär schrieb:


> . Die Kollegen in dem Threat über die Maas und die Maasplassen würden dir mit Sicherheit was anderees erzählen, aber die fischen auch fast alle vom Boot.#a
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Rolf


Morgen Rolf,
ich war gestern abend mit einem Kollegen unterwegs , gut 2 Stunden , wir hatten noch nichtmal einen Nachläufer.
Auch vom Boot aus gibt es schlechte Tage |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jogibär (8. September 2010)

*AW: Buhnen in Holland*

Hallo Udo,

ich hab in der Maas nur schlechte Tage:c.

...aber da ändert sich ja, wenn ich im Oktober zu dir komme


----------



## theundertaker (8. September 2010)

*AW: Buhnen in Holland*

Wann trefft ihr euch denn?


----------



## Udo561 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Buhnen in Holland*

Hi Thomas,
da steht noch kein Termin fest.

Ach Rolf , gestern war ich auch davon überzeugt das etwas laufen würde  als ich mit einem Bootslosen Kollegen auf dem Wasser war .
Aber es war wie verhext , da wo ich sonst Hechtgarantie habe und wenns nur kleinere sind hat noch nicht mal einer gebissen.

Na ja , jetzt gehts erst mal zum Karpfengewässer , da fange ich zu 99% etwas , baut dann wieder auf |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------

